# WSM vs Cuisinart 18"



## hawtsauc3 (Apr 5, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience to know if the WSM is that much better than the Cuisinart 18" bullet smoker. I'm leaning towards a WSM but at double the price I'm just curious if anyone's use the cheaper alternative to know if it's that much worse or if Weber is still riding their name.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 5, 2017)

The cuisinart has okay reviews from what I've seen. I'm not a fan of the lower vent, wonder how much ash would get down there? Not sure you could use a tender like the guru with that vent set up.

There is an Amazon video review and the guy says the grates are flimsy. 

The metal is not as thick as the Weber and the one I looked at in store had paint scratched off of it. 

There's a bunch of good accessories for the Weber like the hanging adapter, rotisserie, that you can't get for the cuisinart. 

Just things to consider.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks that's kind of what I was thinking but wasn't sure as the Home Depot by me didn't have it. I figured WSM would end up worth the money but whenever you're about to drop a few hundred bucks I figured it's worth double checking


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 6, 2017)

WSM all the way!!

Al


----------



## tropics (Apr 6, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> WSM all the way!!
> 
> Al










  I have the WSM and the Weber Kettle

Richie


----------



## b-one (Apr 6, 2017)

Weber= worth it.:biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 6, 2017)

Used my WSM 14.5" today to make these awesome beef ribs!













IMG_5507.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 6, 2017


















IMG_5511.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 6, 2017


----------



## lantzy75 (Apr 9, 2017)

I've learned that when it comes to smokers, you get what you pay for.  The WSM is the king of the bullet smokers. I have to say, my Napoleon Apollo is pretty damn good as well. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## remsr (Apr 9, 2017)

WSM no contest I have a 22.5" WSM love it.


----------



## bbqwillie (Apr 16, 2017)

I have a  18.5" WSM that I bought new in 2001. It's still going strong. All I've ever done is replace the grates. Cooks as good today as it did when I bought it 16 years ago. It's worth every dime I paid for it.


----------



## remsr (Apr 16, 2017)

Slap Yo Daddy  barbecue won 28 grand  Champions and a bunch of first places going up against $15,000 rigs with 18 1/2" WSM. 

Randy,


----------



## bbqwillie (Apr 17, 2017)

REMSR said:


> Slap Yo Daddy barbecue won 28 grand Champions and a bunch of first places going up against $15,000 rigs with 18 1/2" WSM.
> 
> Randy,


It ain't the brush, it's the artist.


----------



## remsr (Apr 17, 2017)

Good artist paint with the best brushes available.

Randy,


----------



## lancep (Apr 20, 2017)

It is my completely humble opinion that, pound for pound, dollar for dollar, the wsm isthe best charcoal smoker on the market. I've never used the cuisinart but I would bet on the Weber any day of the week. 

Lance


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 20, 2017)

hawtsauc3 said:


> Does anyone have any experience to know if the WSM is that much better than the Cuisinart 18" bullet smoker. I'm leaning towards a WSM but at double the price I'm just curious if anyone's use the cheaper alternative to know if it's that much worse or if Weber is still riding their name.


Hawtsauc3, as you can tell from all the responses, we are a bunch of WSM lovers here.  So, what's the update on your choice?


----------

